# 2005 2.5S - Did Firestone Service Station screw up my oil change & engine?



## BaltoAaron (Jul 23, 2004)

2005 Altima 2.5S. Got an oil change 3 weeks ago at a Firestone Tire and Service Center in Baltimore. Everything was fine until this past Tuesday. Heard valve tapping noises when starting it up in the morning. The noise got better but was still there all the time while driving. Checked oil level: full. Checked for oil leaks: no drips. Called Local Nissan Dealership for service and dropped the car off today.

They just called and said it looks like the wrong oil filter was put on the car. The tech had not taken it off to see for sure yet. He was calling before he did anything. He said the filter looked physically smaller than what he would expect.

He was calling to confirm what he was going to do:
- Change the oil again with a new filter and run the engine to see of the tapping went away.
- Confirm the oil filter is in fact the wrong one.
- If the tapping does not go away with the oil change, call Firestone on a conference call and discuss what can be done.

He said that a wrong oil filter voids my warranty. Great! But if we can prove that Firestone put the wrong filter on and caused engine damage that we would try to get them to pay for repairs or god forbid a new engine.

I've already called my lawyer and gave him a heads up.

Any advice from the gang on the forums?

My concern is that the new oil and filter will solve the tapping problem, but that my engine is toast.

Aaron


----------



## BaltoAaron (Jul 23, 2004)

*Update:*

Update: 
Just got a call back from dealership. They say it is the wrong filter. Even with an oil change and new filter the thing is still tapping away like crazy. Called Firestone on conference call and the guy there said that the specs call for a Firestone T2876 filter and that was what was put on the car. The guy at Nissan said he can plainly see the difference in the filters. The Firestone one is smaller and there appears to be a clearance problem with a bleed back value.

The Firestone guy said that he would forward the issue to Firestone claims department and they would come out to see the car and make a determination.

Like I said, I already talked to my lawyer and I’m not paying for a new engine. Firestone is.

Any advice?


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

BaltoAaron said:


> Update:
> Just got a call back from dealership. They say it is the wrong filter. Even with an oil change and new filter the thing is still tapping away like crazy. Called Firestone on conference call and the guy there said that the specs call for a Firestone T2876 filter and that was what was put on the car. The guy at Nissan said he can plainly see the difference in the filters. The Firestone one is smaller and there appears to be a clearance problem with a bleed back value.
> 
> The Firestone guy said that he would forward the issue to Firestone claims department and they would come out to see the car and make a determination.
> ...


document everything, get it all in writing, how the tech said it was a wrong size et... then show all your evidence to the firestone reps, and hope you dont need a new engine... if nissan voids your warrenty, get firestone to buy you a comperable aftermarket one...


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Wrong oil filter? Come on. Take it to another dealer for 2nd opionion and get a nissan engine warranteed. What wrong with getting a NEW engine anyway?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Amsoil filters a significantly smaller than OE filters IIRC. I dont think your tapping is comming from that...the pre cat makes noise when it croaks. I think the tapping is something completely different and that the dealer is on crack. Do you have any outstanding recalls on your car?


----------

